# When to cull a chick?...



## ducklinsnclucks (8 mo ago)

I have a chick that hatched last night and both of its legs are bent up to its stomach and will no straighten.. I thought they could possibly be slipped tendons but I've tried to put them back and nothing happens. Both hocks are red and one is bleeding.. The chick just sits on them and cant walk. I've given up hope bc there seems to be no remedy for this.. Reading this through it sounds so bad but I just feel like there's still got to be another way.. and that the chick is still worth keeping alive..Is this a situation where I should cull the chick? Or is there anything I can still do?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

This is a tough call to make. You might try a standing box but those usually only are successful in the first 24 hours or so. Here at the sanctuary, we base all decisions on quality of life, which can be very subjective.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Like PJ said, it's a really tough call. If peep can't straighten it's legs on its own then how will it manage to get around? 

What happens when you try to straighten the legs? Does it cry?


----------



## ducklinsnclucks (8 mo ago)

Yeah I can only straighten the legs just slightly and then it just cries in pain.. I feel so bad.. It has had its eyes closed most of the time but only opens them every so often.. I finally got it to drink some water and it looked like it was having trouble swallowing.. It kept turning its head to the right and then back again.. It hasn't eaten anything though.. So I tried the sugar water I made for hummingbirds and it drank it.. It was breathing pretty heavy before that buy seemed to calm down after


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't think you're going to have a choice but to put peep down eventually.

I hated it. Absolutely hated it when the youngest didn't get a chance to grow up so I know what you're going through.


----------



## ducklinsnclucks (8 mo ago)

I wasn't expecting this at all.. I had 7 healthy chicks hatch before this one.. I fed it some electrolyte water and its crop looks full compared to yesterday. It opens its eyes every now and then when it hears the other chicks or after it drinks.. I guess I'm just waiting as long as I possibly can to see if it improves bc I'm really on the fence right now..


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I know how torn you are about this. The cruelest part is there is so little we can do when they are this young. External injuries can be dealt with. Internal. We have nothing because we can't know what the issue is. And chances are very high there is no drug to help because it's going to be an internal birth defect.


----------

